# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Mr. Olympia 2004

## rruhl

Vegas - DAY I

Our first day in Vegas. We went to the gym and taped Jay Culter and Mustafa Mohammad. Jay was 290 this morning and you can see it! He is so much bigger than ever and he is in shape..... watch out... THE BEST JAY CUTLER ever vs. 6-time Mr. Olympia Ronnie Coleman! Check the new online video of Jay we taped today! And stay tuned for more pics coming up later today!
Dennis James stepped on the scale in front of us and he was 266.8 (with gym clothing)

And our good friend Mustafa also is in much improved shape compared to the pics you probably saw from his guest posing - more pics later

http://www.muscletime.com/pages/depa..._frameset.html

----------


## rruhl

Jay Cutler - 3 days out (Video Clip)

http://www.muscletime.com/pages/depa..._frameset.html

----------


## Jack87

Jay looks fuking sick!!! He might actually give Ronnie a close run this year...
**** he looks impressive...

----------


## imann

He looks like a massive monster

----------


## BigBud

Jay looks sick

----------


## rruhl

Athletes' Meeting Photos

http://www.flexonline.com/news/57

----------


## rruhl

More

----------


## rruhl

More...

----------


## rruhl

2004 Olympia weekend - Day I

http://www.muscletime.com/pages/cont..._frameset.html

----------


## rruhl

More pics

----------


## rruhl

More

----------


## rruhl

More...

----------


## AnabolicAlien

jay looks great.

too bad that growth hormone is doing a number on his face though... makes me wonder if i'll ever do it. jay's jaw is enormous.

i'm a way i'm envious, but then again if i was that big i don't think i'd get laid as much.

A.A.

----------


## rruhl

Press Conference 1

http://www.bbszene.de/show.php4?/text.php4?id=676

----------


## rruhl

Press Conference 2

----------


## rruhl

Strong First Im-Press-ion

Written by: Team FLEX

With Ronnie, Gunter and Jay all shirtless and posing down against one another on the Mandalay Bay Events Center stage, Thursday afternoon's Olympia press conference turned into a spectacle the likes of which have never been seen in bodybuilding's history.

Hosted by Joe Amato, Bob Cicherillo and WWE Heavyweight Champion Triple H, the event, dubbed the "Olympia Pregame Show," started out like any ordinary press conference. All 64 Olympia competitors (figure, fitness, men's and women's bodybuilding) sat at three long tables set at the foot of the Olympia stage. But once the athletes had settled into their seats the event became anything but ordinary.

Gunter Schlierkamp go the action going early on by informing the assembled press and fans that he had beaten Ronnie before and that, come Saturday, he would do it again. Obviously, Big Ron didn't take kindly to such talk and pointedly asked Gunter what he had done against him lately (Gunter's win over Ron came in 2002). Soon Jay Cutler joined in the verbal fracas, letting everyone present know that he came to win and that at 290 pounds there's not a lot anyone can do about it.

Then, after a few more jabs thrown by various competitors, Ronnie decided he had had enough of the talking and let everyone know that he's ready to claim the title today. With that he ascended the steps to the stage and began peeling off his official Olympia track suit top and shirt. Soon Gunter joined the big man onstage, then Jay and then Gustavo Badell. Once Iris Kyle hit the stage it was an out of control free-for-all with shirts flying and shots being challenged left, right and center.

Finally, after the trio of hosts managed to restore some sense of order to the proceedings, the Chickster and HHH got into it over a flippant comment that wrestling, unlike bodybuilding, is not a "real sport." Joe Amato, citing an online spat between himself and Cicherillo earlier this year, sided with HHH, making is a two-on-one affair. Suddenly King Kamali burst from the audience to defend his goomba and mix things up with the WWE champ.

Fortunately the spirit of the brotherhood of iron prevailed in the end and athletes, press and fans alike were sent off with an experience they won't soon forget, and the promise of a show to remember.

http://www.flexonline.com/news/58

----------


## rruhl

More Press Conference

----------


## Swifto

my money is on coleman!

----------


## rruhl

More

----------


## rruhl

More...

----------


## rruhl

2004 Mr. OLYMPIA - Day II

http://www.muscletime.com/pages/cont..._frameset.html

----------


## rruhl

More

----------


## rruhl

More...

----------


## decadbal

man gunter has no tris

----------


## Iowa

Kamali looks like a turd. Good thing hes not competing.

----------


## asani

two of our members (bbszene.de) filmed parts of the press conferece

download: http://www.bbszene.de/show.php4?/text.php4?id=677

 :Welcome:

----------


## ibiza69

Its called a tan Guter!!!! ronnie and jay are huge, gunter looks small. my money is on ronnie, with jay in second and dexter in third. too predicatble already.

----------


## SaTyR

My god ronnie is insane !

----------


## Commando_Barbi

You should see him in PERSON MAN I never imagined.... all I can say is WOW

----------


## needmorestrength

Gunter def looks ALOT better.. and Dam Jay is looking good.. I dunno what to say.. Cept that stupid vein on Gunters right leg is the ugliest thing ever

----------


## BigMatt

It's over Coleman win.

----------


## GeoQuadzilla

I can't believe how crazy Ronnie looks... that's rediculous  :LOL:  I LOVE it though!

----------


## TxBeef

DAYMN!!! Ronnie takes it hands down!!!

----------


## Rhino58

Going down tonight, tonight it goes down. Great to be in Vegas.

----------


## JayCutler

Rhino u at olympia ?

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging pics

http://www.flexonline.com/news/60
http://www.bbszene.de/html/mro2004_judging

----------


## DEVLDOG

> Prejudging pics
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/news/60
> http://www.bbszene.de/html/mro2004_judging


thanks bro

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging 1

http://www.muscletime.com/pages/cont..._frameset.html

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging 2

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging 3

----------


## rruhl

Prejudging 4

----------


## JayCutler

Hows it going ?

----------


## cb25

Ronnie wins!  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## ibiza69

results
1. ronnie coleman
2. jay cutler
3. dexter jackson
4. gustavo badell
5. markus ruhl
6. guter schlierkamp

----------


## rruhl

All results now posted on Flexonline

http://www.flexonline.com/news/60

----------


## rruhl

Mr. Olympia 2004 Finals 

http://www.bbszene.de/html/mro2004_finals

----------


## rruhl

Finals 1

http://www.muscletime.com/pages/cont..._frameset.html

----------


## rruhl

Finals 2

----------


## rruhl

Finals 3

----------


## rruhl

Finals 4

----------


## Latimus

what happened to kevin levrone and lee priest?

is it just me or are there a lot of names you have never seen before?

----------


## MikeXXS

Lee priest wasnt attending the show, and kevin...all I can show you is this pic!

----------


## DEVLDOG

> Lee priest wasnt attending the show, and kevin...all I can show you is this pic!


WOW!! what happened to him,is he sick? or just clean now

----------


## CajunMuscle

Kevin Levrone...holy **** did someone forget to remind him that he has to use gear to compete...he looks like a crackhead.

----------


## Aboot

> Kevin Levrone...holy **** did someone forget to remind him that he has to use gear to compete...he looks like a crackhead.


No, he's retired, thus not needing to use.

----------


## JayCutler

Man , whats happend to levrone , u retire but dont stop training , its part of ur life

----------


## cb25

> Man , whats happend to levrone , u retire but dont stop training , its part of ur life


true, but from what i understand, levrone's always been about more than bodybuilding...whether it was his music or whatever else he wanted to do...bodybuilding was just his job it seemed. that's why you'd hear rumors of him not doing anything for part of the year...then just getting into shape for a couple contests.

i was a big levrone fan for awhile...so i hope he's happy with whatever he's doing now.

----------


## Latimus

holy **** that is insane....like how do you lose that much muscle that fast....if i didnt know who he was i wouldnt even think he worked out that much...man thats crazy

im actually really scared right now.

----------


## Hawkman44

The bodybuilders were great, but the Mr. Olympia TV production SUCKED!!!!!!!  :Frown:  

Kevin and the other DORK hosting it with him were the worst announcers I have ever seen on any sporting event. Triple H was terrible and the Production Crew (camera men and directors) were simply awful!  :EEK!:  

The show was entertaining, but hiring those clowns to Televise it that way really makes the sport look bad. I hope the producers deside to spend a little money in the future and hire real broadcasters.... or the sport will never grow like other MAJOR sports.  :Frown:

----------


## TxBeef

Dayng!!! I am a big Kevin Levrone fan myself and now he looks like he's getting ready for a marathon!!!

----------


## Iowa

I read a while back that Levrone always weighs the most the day of a show. Most guys "diet down" but he "diets up"

----------


## Sal Paradise

> I read a while back that Levrone always weighs the most the day of a show. Most guys "diet down" but he "diets up"


That's what I have heard also.
Please remember guys, these pros are pros because of how they look out of clothes. Not in them. I can pretty much bet that the shape and musclarity Kevin has hiding under those clothes would still blow any of us away.
A freind of mine once told me he was posing with one of the pros from the 80's. My friend was a national level competitor, but even though he outsized the pro by a good deal, when the clothes came off it was night and day difference.

I will agree that Kevin is down in size, but I hardly think he looks bad. 
If he peeled it and still looked like a waif, then that's another issue.

Sal

----------


## Tico Frank

Victor martinez will one day be Mr. Olympia mark my words!

----------


## rruhl

Pictures

http://www.graphicmuscle.com
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/2004olympia.htm

----------


## Flacha

Hey Men, this is new Kevin Levrone - "Kevin what`s wrong with you"

----------


## antifascism

oh my god kevin is tiny. how the hell am (I) bigger/thicker/more muscular than him now. i would have never EVER thought of the day when that will happen. HOLY $hit

----------


## PlasticFuture112

ya no doubt about gunters right leg, that shyt is discusting. o well, ronnie has it in the bag. Once he hits a back tricep pose its lights out for anybody. The mans arms are composed of muscle upon muscle. hes unstoppable. wonder how much HGH he was takin'?

----------


## PlasticFuture112

kevins still a hoss if you ask me. he went from monster to really big. No offence but im not all into the look of pro bodybuilders, too much muscle. I think that he looks like a fitness model or a REALLY in shape athlete. thats what i am after so i admire that. He looks good.

----------


## Carlos_E

> Hey Men, this is new Kevin Levrone - "Kevin what`s wrong with you"





> oh my god kevin is tiny. how the hell am (I) bigger/thicker/more muscular than him now. i would have never EVER thought of the day when that will happen. HOLY $hit


Kevin slimmed down because he's trying to make it in Hollywood. In Hollywood they would consider his current build big. He wants to be the new Vin Diesel.

----------


## Carlos_E

> kevins still a hoss if you ask me. he went from monster to really big. No offence but im not all into the look of pro bodybuilders, too much muscle. I think that he looks like a fitness model or a REALLY in shape athlete. thats what i am after so i admire that. He looks good.


If that is the look you're going for then I hope you're natural. There is no need for anabolics to achieve that look.

----------


## CAUSASIAN

Ronnie Coleman is a beast, at this point he cant be human, look at those veins. Incredible.

I also noticed Jay Culter, and his big Jaw.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Hey Men, this is new Kevin Levrone - "Kevin what`s wrong with you"



do you realy consider this a small guy  :Don't know:  Man I would kill to look like that

----------


## bigol'legs

Ya... the WEIRD azz vein in gunther's right quad needs to be removed. Hes got dillet legs...  :Big Grin: 

GREAT JOB RONNIE!!!! (win it next year 2..  :Wink:  )

----------


## Flacha

> do you realy consider this a small guy  Man I would kill to look like that


no man but he is shock me, because one year ago he is in top bodybuilder in the world

----------

